# Bacon on the vertical



## smokey bacon (May 4, 2013)

Hi: All 
After years of messin around with mylar sheeting and making poor attempts at DIY grow tents 
I finally got me a proper grow tent its a Grow Cube(90*90*180cm) there is a slight bit of light spitting out here and there seams and zippier area but I think in the dark its dark most important eh!!!
I have been flowering 2xblue mystic for the last 3 weeks under high power cfls which for cfls the girls arent bad at all; standing 16ins tall at that in a closet but when l started this grow l really wanted to go hps and the closet was way to small.
So l got me a tent and have decided to go vertical bare bulb hope l will get a good end result
So set-up 4inch exhaust fan with carbon filter some 4inch alu.. ducting at bottom of tent for air in - works very well to
My 400 watter hanging from the centure and a 9inch fan blowen cool air on it
My temps are ok 79`F lights on not sure what it is when lights ld say early 60`s

Humidity control is 2 mini ones which are pullin moister my RH is 48%
Not sure what lm gonna do about tackling the humidity its a pain it allways is
So l guess l will post every now and again
Oh one other thing its a soil grow using greenleaf nutes and a dash of CannaBoost


----------



## smokey bacon (May 6, 2013)

Hi: RIU
Just a quick wee update girls doin well not much change packen on the crystals now


----------



## yanksfanelite (May 7, 2013)

Hey brother I will be subbing to this one because I have a buddy growing some Blue Mystic Auto's outdoors so curious to see what yours do. Plants are looking really good though!


----------



## smokey bacon (May 9, 2013)

Not as good as l want l think l am suffering a ph problem leafs clawing in on one plant will have to flush 
Dont want to as it drenches to soil and pront to fungus and all sorts of bad things


----------



## smokey bacon (May 9, 2013)

Heres a few pics of them in there big pots while still in veg a few weeks ago 

The small one in the middle was a Himalaya Gold but turned out male so chopped it 

These were taken on the 26th of March

That pic above this sentence was the girls a week after the switch


----------



## jigfresh (May 10, 2013)

Plants are looking good. You might want to put some tape over the light leaks in the tent though. If you have your bedroom lights on when the lights are off in the tent, light getting through could cause them to hermie.

What kinda training are you doing to the plant in the middle of the last picture. Looks like a spider or something.


----------



## smokey bacon (May 13, 2013)

Hi:all
It is with deep regret that I post this reply my current grow had to be terminated due to reasons beyond my control its a real shame but hope to be back growing before the end of the summer
Peace brothers and sisters and high times to ye all


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 13, 2013)

Gonna smoke some bacon in the tent now?
mmmmmmmm bacon


----------



## Dontae (May 13, 2013)

Im guessing you had legal problems so you had to get rid of your grow


----------



## Turm (May 13, 2013)

Dontae said:


> Im guessing you had legal problems so you had to get rid of your grow



that or his old lady and or roomate told him to take it down.

Orrrrrrrrrrr dude got paranoid and thinks the dea is gonna kick down his door from reading this thread


----------



## bass1014 (May 14, 2013)

nope he had to go back to school..


----------



## Turm (May 15, 2013)

bass1014 said:


> nope he had to go back to school..


[video=youtube;jmbOWm_UqYo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmbOWm_UqYo[/video]


----------

